# Boat name, need ideas!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HELP I keep trying to think of a name for our new boat, a Catalina 27. The current name is the initials of the children of the guy we bought it from, and that means nothing to my husband and myself. 

We wanted to call it "Serenity" but that was already in use at our harbor. 

I'd like to call it "Serenity Now" but hubby doesn't care for the Seinfeld reference 

Now he's going through flower and tree names. Nothing yet....

Any suggestions? How did you come up with your boat's name?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

"*unsinkable!*"

Just kidding, whats important to you in your life, what do you do or like?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mayday is not a good name for a boat......

I found that listening to other people can get you to possibly pick a name that isn't you. A Favorite book, author, movie, place can all be a source of material for a name. My boats name is the credited author of 1001 Arabian nights.


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Check boat names online*

You might want to check out this site - full of boat names. If nothing else, you'll find things you definitely will not want to name your boat. BTW, don't forget to research the proper denaming/renaming ceremonies.

http://www.boatus.com/boatgraphics/names/default.asp

Happy hunting!


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

*No brainer*

He should name the boat after you.


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

'Cat Nap' first thought that came to me


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Another choice is to use a foreign translation for something more common, like Serenity. Or a song or book that has meaning to your sailing.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

mrsadm said:


> HELP I keep trying to think of a name for our new boat, a Catalina 27.


 Try playing with a simple one or two syllable twist or play on your faimly name. For instance, I have always thought the name a friend and his wife came up with for his tall rig Catalina 27 was very witty. His last name is Lee - boat's name is _Leeway_.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> "*unsinkable!*"
> 
> Just kidding, whats important to you in your life, what do you do or like?


I fully agree with what BF stated, Hence "_*Komona Wanaleia" 
*for those needing translation= c'mon i wanna lay ya*
*_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about Sea-renity?


----------



## AmicaJim (Nov 18, 2007)

I have always liked 'Never Again II'. I saw it on a boat in San Deigo back in the 70's.


----------



## jimmytc (Aug 30, 2004)

mrsadm said:


> HELP I keep trying to think of a name for our new boat, a Catalina 27. The current name is the initials of the children of the guy we bought it from, and that means nothing to my husband and myself.
> 
> We wanted to call it "Serenity" but that was already in use at our harbor.
> 
> ...


How about your favorite whiskey?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*This needs to be special and personal*



mrsadm said:


> HELP I keep trying to think of a name for our new boat, a Catalina 27. The current name is the initials of the children of the guy we bought it from, and that means nothing to my husband and myself.
> 
> We wanted to call it "Serenity" but that was already in use at our harbor.
> 
> ...


Sea and Boats that sail into her domain are a special realm. This is an area of Danger, Suspense and Romance. 

I would never ask someone to name my boat! Never! But, this is what your husband and yourself need to think about. 

Flower and Tree names are good examples of what you want. Not saying this the name. But, to find a name that "Means" something special to both of you. 

I would think names that pertain to the Sea or a Woman (You). Greek Mythology (And others) is an area of interest for names. Fish we find in the ocean (Lionfish?). Look names up and pictures. 

I had a Horse once. Beautiful Stallion, his name was "Hector". I studied World Literature in college way before many people ever heard of Hector at the movies. 

This short and quick to help you. But, try to think of things that may be special to your husband and yourself. But, only you (Plural) can find that special name.


----------



## svindigo (Sep 11, 2002)

For what it's worth, give some thought to how the name will sound over the radio when you are being hailed. It should be something that is not easily confused with another name. If you are planning on going further afield it's also easier on all concerned if the name isn't pronounced differently in another language. All of the above also apply regarding the name meaning something to you. Just my $.02.

Ike


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I have always liked the idea of naming a boat I'm With Stupid, and having a decal arrow pointing up into the cockpit.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

"Shiksappeal" from the serenity now episode 

Naming other peoples boats is fun


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the boats that have women's names. The lobstermen up here in Maine take NO chances with fate, often giving their boats a first AND middle name.


----------



## adamtroyg (Aug 6, 2007)

I named my boat TIKI, from the old TV show "adventures in paradise" because my name is adam troy . . .


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

You can try this
http://www.10000boatnames.com/


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

"If You Can Read This You Are too Close"

that would take up a bunch of transom space though......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you really need to pick a boat name that means something to you and your husband. Common names of boats are often for female relatives of the owners, the most common being the names of mothers, daughters or wives. Another choice is to pick something that has special meaning for either you, your husband or both. 

If you like Serenity... you might use Firefly.  Joss Whedon fans will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Bow movement" has always been one of my favs. Not very serene sounding, though... 'Course I'd never name my own boat that. Our boat has the nickname I use for my wife, the Goddess of Love and Beauty...


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Considering the general expense of boats, how about Holinda Water...


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Of course I went with someting practical for my C22, Saturate Before Using. Kind of a mouthful on the radio, though. My H25 is John Lee Hooker, what can I say I'm a blues musician. Spend time with your boat, a name which feels right will come to you.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

How about naming it after a Greek or roman God?


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Or perhaps a Roman emperor like Gaius Julius Caesar Augustus Germanicus, or just use his nickname Caligula.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

*boat names*

It is totally inappropriate, but the favorite boat name I have ever seen was "JABDIP" It stands for Just Another Boring Day In Paradise.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I know this doesn't apply to you, being the wife in this case, but I took the advice of a guy down the dock from me. He told me to name it after my wife. He said that way, she'll let you buy anything for HER boat that it "needs". My wife's name didn't sound right, it just doesn't roll off your tounge, so we went with her grandmother. We now sail the Cora Lee.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about " Knott Home " spell it out in old english !


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

My boat was named prior - I bought it from an american / russian - husband wife duo - and they named it in Italian - "Amante". Which means "lover" (the short def) - but ironically is name of a local pizza chain here - I always get freebies when ordering from the dock from that chain....

Remember inspiration never comes when sober so....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I kinda like Amoretto myself, name of my boat, but previous original wner named her, Italian as I understand, for "little love"

too many names to list, ie why there are books with new kids names, boat us list.......on and on and on and on.......

marty


----------



## papazulu (Jan 11, 2008)

How about what every one here likes to wake up to the sound of, besides halyards slapping on the mast and water against the hull. The sound of fresh brewed COFFEE. ps the name is already taken.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

*More Seinfeld boat names...*



Sapperwhite said:


> "Shiksappeal" from the serenity now episode
> 
> Naming other peoples boats is fun


How about "Sponge-Worthy", "Master of My Domain" or "Festivus"...?


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Funniest name I've seen was a beautiful Swan off City Island (moored off the Stuyvesant Yacht Club) named "_Thank You, [first name last name]_" There was a first name and last name which I forget, but the story from a local was that the boat was purchased with proceeds from either a law suit or divorce (talk about holding a grudge...).

Personally, I hate any names that are just bad puns -- things like "Frayed Knot", "Sea-Note"...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> I have always liked the idea of naming a boat I'm With Stupid, and having a decal arrow pointing up into the cockpit.


LOVE THAT!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WOW! Thanks everyone! Some great ideas and some hilarious ones, too! I'm going to read all the posts to my husband.

Funny how I posted this yesterday and last night we came up with a name we both like - the *Oriana*, after the famous ocean liner. Hubby was on the ship once and has fond memories of it; he still has the 1963 brochure advertising it. And I think it rolls off the tongue nicely.

Here is a link about the ship: http colon slash slash en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Oriana_%281959%29

(sorry I could not post a real link because I have less than 10 posts)


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The virtue I needed most to enjoy sailing:

*Patience*


----------



## supergrade (Jan 31, 2008)

Our boat has had the same name since she was built in 1977. The first owner named her after his wife, Lucille-- hence the name if the boat is Cille III. Here's where things get complicated: my mother's name is Lucille, and she sometimes calls herself Cille for short. Problem: my wife cannot stand her mother-in-law, so imagine her pleasure at having a boat named after her mother-in-law. Ouch.
Boat's had the same name since the factory, though......I thnk that'd be some pretty heavy duty bad luck to change it now. Thoughts?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Change it - boat unnameing and nameing parties are a blast - don't forget that either a naked virgin or all females being topless is necessary - then ask her if she REALLY wants to rename it.

I've changed the name of every boat I've owned, just for the party.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Naming it "Still Learning" will guarantee others give you alittle more room when passing.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

mrsadm said:


> Any suggestions? How did you come up with your boat's name?


I have always liked "Intowishin" for some reason.

Our boat name, "Windgeist", translates to WindSpirit, a little English & German, my wife is Austrian.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

svindigo said:


> For what it's worth, give some thought to how the name will sound over the radio when you are being hailed. It should be something that is not easily confused with another name.


Svindigo's made a good point.

I once knew a guy named Bill, who had a boat named "Belle". He'd commissioned the boat as "Bellerophon" [a Corinthian hero who, mounted on Pegasus, killed the Chimera, but, more significant to Bill, a famous British warship of the Napoleonic War era -- famous because it was on the deck of Bellerophon, hove-to off Rochelle, France, that Napoleon surrendered to the British in 1815 (?). But even more significant to Bill was the fact that Bellerophon was the first ship that Lt. Matthew Flinders of the Royal Navy sailed on; and you see, Flinders played a big role in the discovery of various bits of Australia, where Bill was from, and has lots of places in almost every city in Australia named after him -- Flinders, that is, not Bill]. Are you still with me?

Point #1: The process for naming boats need not be entirely rational, or even easily understood. The more convoluted the logic of how you named the boat the better. In fact, think of all the fun Bill had, sitting in the cockpit with a rum drink in his hand, telling the story of how he named (and then renamed) his boat.

But back to Svindigo's (serious) point...

Point #2: It's important to be able to communicate quickly and clearly. Bill shortened "Bellerophon" to "Belle" because he got tired of spelling it phonetically on the radio. Try it: "Bravo Echo Lima Lima Echo...." etc. and you begin to see what Svindigo is talking about.

The other reason Bill changed the name -- believe it or not -- was that he was continuously catching crap from French customs officers when checking in at various French islands in the Pacific. It seems that the French customs police are selected on their knowledge of French history and they don't like much the bit of French history that Bellerophon was involved in. "Why would you name a boat after that ship?", Bill was asked (en francais, bein sur) on more than one occasion. That brings us to...

Point #3: In naming a boat, it's important to consider who you might be offending. (On second thought, disregard Point #3 -- if you hang out with real sailors they're not likely to be offended by any boat name).

So, submitting to the scorn of French customs officers and to the dictates of good radio discipline (Bill was a HAM), "Bellerphon" became "Belle", which brings me to the last point.

Point #4: If you don't get it right the first time, not to worry! You can always change the name --- as Bill did.

And, as I did. "Belle" seemed a pretty wimpy name for a rugged steel sailboat. When we bought "Belle", we changed the name once again -- it reverted to another diminutive of the Bellerophon, to the nickname the jack tars used for their warship, Bellerophon -- "Billy Ruff'n"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tranquility or Felicity- Both convey a similar vibe to Serenity. Liked previous poster's idea of play on family name. My friend named Rossi called his boat RossSea.


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

billyruffn said:


> Svindigo's made a good point.
> 
> I once knew a guy named Bill, who had a boat named "Belle". He'd commissioned the boat as "Bellerophon" [a Corinthian hero who, mounted on Pegasus, killed the Chimera, but, more significant to Bill, a famous British warship of the Napoleonic War era -- famous because it was on the deck of Bellerophon, hove-to off Rochelle, France, that Napoleon surrendered to the British in 1815 (?). But even more significant to Bill was the fact that Bellerophon was the first ship that Lt. Matthew Flinders of the Royal Navy sailed on; and you see, Flinders played a big role in the discovery of various bits of Australia, where Bill was from, and has lots of places in almost every city in Australia named after him -- Flinders, that is, not Bill]. Are you still with me?
> 
> ...


Great post!

Although I have to say that after having followed a similar though not quite as lengthy route to naming our boat, I'm not thrilled about having to explain my thought process to everyone who asks "how did you pick that name?" I don't want to get into the whole story, as I thought the naming scheme would be clever yet obvious to all; as it turns out, it's obvious to no one, and once explained, not that clever either (except to one learned individual of unimpeachable taste).

Also, to the original poster, if you name your boat "Serenity" you will be just one of 379 USCG documented vessels with that name, and there are most likely hundreds if not thousands more with state registrations. There are also 69 "Serenity Now"s.

http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/CoastGuard/VesselByName.html

See for yourself. Come on, pick something a little more original!

Gary
s/v Phantom of the Aqua (just kidding).


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary 

Nice link. Put my boat name in and found out ...Im the third owner and The name has never changed. 
Well at least in reference to the sales man .

Billy R ...Great post ! I like the history of names and the ships under them...
Thanks


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Billy- Great post, thanks.

You have to do a lot of thought, and even some degree research to come up with a name that is meaningful, easy to use, and sounds good to all. (even if they don't know what it really means.) While looking for name option for my boat 2 years ago I stumbled across the name we finally settled on "Maeven". After a little research it was decided.

_Maeve
from Goddesses and Heroines Exerpt from Goddess & Heroines by Patricia Monaghan

Of the great female figures of Ireland, Maeve was probably the most splendid. Originally a goddess of the land's sovereignty and of its mystic center at Tara, she was demoted in myth, as the centuries went on and Irish culture changed under Christian influence, to a mere mortal queen.

But no mortal queen could have been like this one, this "intoxication" or "drunken woman" (variant meanings of her name), who ran faster than horses, slept with innumerable kings whom she then discarded, and wore live birds and animals across her shoulders and arms. If there ever was a woman named Maeve who reigned as queen of Ireland, it is probable that she was the namesake of the goddess; the goddess's legends may have attached themselves to a mortal bearer of her name.

Maeve is the central figure of the most important old Irish epic, the Tain Bo Cuillaigne, or Cattle Raid of Cooley. The story begins with Maeve, ruler of the Connaught wilderness in the Irish west, Iying abed with her current consort, King Aillil. They compare possessions, Aillil attempting to prove he owns more than she does. Point for point, Maeve matches him. Finally, Aillil mentions a magical bull-and wins the argument, for Maeve has no such animal.

But she knows of one, the magic bull of Cooley in northern Eire. And so Maeve gathers her armies to steal it. She rides into battle in an open car, with four chariots surrounding her, for she is glamorously attired and does not wish to muddy her robes. She is a fierce opponent, laying waste the armies of the land, for no man could look on Maeve without falling down in a paroxysm of desire.

The armies of Ulster, stricken with the curse of the goddess Macha, fall down in labor pains upon the arrival of Queen Maeve's army in their land. Only the hero Cuchulain resists, killing Locha, Maeve's handmaiden, as well as many male heroes of Connaught. Maeve tries to buy victory with her "willing thighs," stops the battle whenever she is menstruating, and otherwise shows herself to be an unusual warrior. After much bloodshed, she does indeed win her bull--but it and Aillil's bull fling themselves upon each other, tear each other to bits, and die in the bloodiest anticlimax in world literature._


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

If I had a Catalina I'd call it "Feline Miage"


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not much for the cute puns and play on words names.

Try to imagine that you're naming the boat as if the boat was what your entire future fortune and success depended upon, like a fisherman, or wool packet would. In that vein, let's suppose you're a lawyer. "Sealawyer" doesn't cut the cake, but "Justice" isn't bad. If you were an orthopedic surgeon, 'BrokenWing" doesn't cut it, but "Caduceus" isn't bad.

Oriana is wonderful as are all female names. One word names are a bit better than two word names in my opinion, but certain female names just call out for the inclusion of the person's middle name. My boat could have been just the "Emily" but the "Emily Marie" sounded better and was specific to our daughter.

Please resist the urge to pick one that sounds like a full barroom of cohorts came up with it after drinking all night. When people see it and laugh, they're really laughing over the fact that while it's cute, they can't believe you spent the money to actually paint it on your boat.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We saw a boat (power) last year at Princess Louisa and have spent a fair amount of time, and had a lot of fun, coming up with possible scenarios for the name. See pic below.

SA- your post reminded me of the commercial fisherman we bought our crabber from. We asked him about the name "Haley's Comet", thought it would be his wife. He said nope, naming a boat after your wife is dangerous, daughters are better, they'll always be your daughter.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

My favorite boat name, at least for honesty in naming, was a huge powerboat named "empty pockets"... which described the owner after his first trip to the fuel dock every year... $1500 or more in fuel each time.


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

I am a traditionalist, and will always name my boats after a female. Current boat is "Stella". I also like the idea of naming the boat after my wife (don't have one yet), this is common with the crabbers in the Bay.

I have always been fond of the name "Geschwind" pronounced "geschvind", it's German for speed.


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Renaming*

We renamed our boat Serenity Now, It just seemed to fit.
Has made for many interesting conversations. Be sure to do a proper renaming ceremony, no one wants to sail on a unlucky boat.
It was a great party


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

What about Tighten Youranus? Tighten is a moon, and Youranus is a planet in our solar system... Nautical names seem to go hand-in-glove with celestial names.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailhog said:


> What about Tighten Youranus? Tighten is a moon, and Youranus is a planet in our solar system... Nautical names seem to go hand-in-glove with celestial names.


Nice on hog,
we went the more traditional route and named the boat for my wife, "Julianna."


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry, not enough time to read all the replies right now, but here are some ideas related to your choice: Serena, La Serenissima(nickname for Venice, Italy), Sirena (mermaid), Sirenita (little mermaid), Serendipity (used by one in every twenty boats probably).
Oops! Just saw that I'm a bit late.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> we went the more traditional route and named the boat for my wife, "Julianna."


TJ,
My wife's name happens to be "Tighten Youranus." I guess great minds really do think alike!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

SH,
I can just hear the captain's orders to his first mate - "Tighten Youranus, prepare to come about".


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> SH,
> I can just hear the captain's orders to his first mate - "Tighten Youranus, prepare to come about".


TB,
I'm thinking of changing the boat's name to "Puckeredanus." Sort of says, "Neptune can poke around all he wants, but he ain't getting in." What do you think about that?


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

my favorite thing in the world is spearfishing so I was thinking of "Salt with a deadly weapon." But am unsure if it's too long...


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

There is a power boat out here with a large potted plant hanging from a stern arch called "The Stern Fern".


----------



## capngregg (Feb 8, 2007)

I think someone on this thread already recommended spending some time aboard the vessel and the name will come to you. Read lots of names and consider all the possibilities for a bit. No Rush.
The right name will come to you. My sailboat ended up being named "AUSTERE" because she "is". This was during a major refit and preparation to go racing.

You can always rename her as was also mentioned if you end up not liking the first name you put on her. Naming and Denaming ceremonies are fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

my brother suggested to me a name that had me laughing for hours..


"Rental 5"


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Tie-in to your work?*

Mine's called "Assignment."
I'm a journalist. My secretary tells phone callers "He's out on assignment."


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

billyruffn said:


> Svindigo's made a good point.
> 
> I once knew a guy named Bill, who had a boat named "Belle". He'd commissioned the boat as "Bellerophon" [a Corinthian hero who, mounted on Pegasus, killed the Chimera, but, more significant to Bill, a famous British warship of the Napoleonic War era -- famous because it was on the deck of Bellerophon, hove-to off Rochelle, France, that Napoleon surrendered to the British in 1815 (?). But even more significant to Bill was the fact that Bellerophon was the first ship that Lt. Matthew Flinders of the Royal Navy sailed on; and you see, Flinders played a big role in the discovery of various bits of Australia, where Bill was from, and has lots of places in almost every city in Australia named after him -- Flinders, that is, not Bill]. Are you still with me? ...


BillyRuffin,

Interesting history, and something that I can relate to personally!

It turns out that my great-great grandfather and his family emigrated from Germany to the U.S. in 1835 on a ship called Bellerophon, although not the original warship. He started a lithography company which, among other things, printed labels for tobacco growers in the late 1800s. We've collected them and have one of a beautiful Southern damsel called "The Belle of Virginia".

Naturally, that was what we called our new Island Packet when we bought it back in 2002. Like your friend Bill, we sometimes shorten the name to "The Belle" when talking over the radio.

It's great to have a boat name that has a personal connection!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

When I finally settle on a vessel for myself, the name "Winds of Time" appears to be a good one for a sail boat.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

I'd like to 'BOW OUT'....you can go to documented boat names via coast gaurd and eliminate a lot. I know we looked at a zillion and stuck w the name the boat came with. It wasn't named after kids or anything we didn't really identify with. Its ITINERANT and is the only one! [right now, still it'l always be the first one]


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

If you're a gastroenterologist you could call your boat "Bow-el Movement."


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

If you work in R&D for a company that makes laxatives, and you really like that 80s band "Frankie Goes to Hollywood," you could call your boat "Relax-ative."


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, I just realized that I am COMPLETELY out of ideas.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

In reference to the main fuel source, "Blow Job"


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> In reference to the main fuel source, "Blow Job"


Sapper, now just you're being crude. The names I came up with are much more sophisticated sounding. I would tell the original poster go go with:

1.) Tighten Youranus
2.) Bow-el Movement
3.) Relax-ative

If you want people to think you're sophisticated -- like me -- you'll choose one of these names. If you want people to think you've spent your life as a male prostitute, then you'll choose Sapper's name. Obviously, it's up to you. However, I'd go with one of my names. I really think you should go with one of my names. When you think about it, they're all really clever. You see, when you think about it, all of my names have double meanings -- Bow-el Movement, for instance. All sailboats have a "bow," and that just happens to be the first syllable of "Bowel Movement." Get it? Very sophisticated. If you want people to think you're sophisticated, that's the one you'll chose. I'd choose that one. Of course, you can choose any of the others as well. They are all very good boat names.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Our Hog, a veritable template of American fatherhood. (g)


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Money Hog
Money Hole
Endless Maintenance


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now if your name was Tony, Rigatony.

It is close to dinner time. (g)


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I spent my ENTIRE DAY thinking up those names. If you guys think I"m going to let Sapper come in and grab all the glory, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Hog, if you want to sound sophisticated, it has to be Titan Uranus. 
Make people look twice and wonder.  ...  

We're having boat naming discussions here right now, but I'm not too sorry to say that I don't think any of your carefully considered ideas will make the short list.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

WinterRiver said:


> Hog, if you want to sound sophisticated, it has to be Titan Uranus.
> Make people look twice and wonder.  ...
> 
> We're having boat naming discussions here right now, but I'm not too sorry to say that I don't think any of your carefully considered ideas will make the short list.


ARGHHH! Wasted my whole day!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I got one for YOUR boat Hawg

Moon Over My Hammy!!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

You could name it; Ro-Ro. You know for 'Row, row, row your boat gently down the stream. Merrily, merrily, merrily, life is quite a dream.'


----------

